# Vertical Offset smoker build



## smokedstanley

Planning on doing a vertical offset smoker. Looking for insight on the whole idea, with emphasis on the baffle plate from the firebox to the cook chamber for the best heat distribution. The cook chamber will be 48"X24"X54", bottom rack will be about 11" off the bottom with 6 racks 7" apart. The firebox will be 30"X24"X24" and will have a 8"X23" open into the cook chamber. Planning on making two doors 44" tall by 24" wide. The blue part is my thoughts on making a holding chamber 30"X44". I am thinking that it should get enough heat from being on top of the firebox and when needed the red will be a damper can be opened for a boost of heat. The firebox will be 1/4" plate, the cook chamber 3/16" plate, and the holding chamber 1/8" or 3/16".

Please feel free to offer any insight, good or bad. Thank you













Smoker drawing.png



__ smokedstanley
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------



## ericf517

Well not experienced here, but definitely like the design that is for sure.  Planning on doing something similar later on down the road once I find a new place where I have more room.  Stuck with the Dyna Glo for now.


----------



## smokedstanley

Is there anyone who has done similar who can offer advice, Mainly on the baffle, length and hole locations. Thank you


----------



## smokejumper

Hi SmokedStanley,

I have never seen anything like what you have proposed, and I believe that may be why you have not received a response yet.

Nobody has done anything similar.

What you are doing is not like a traditional offset reverse flow, and not like a traditional cabinet smoker, but is a hybrid of both.

I don't believe any of the rules of thumb for either will apply here.

That said, I will give it my best shot...

I see the dimensions for length and width but not depth. This is a really huge smoker, but I think you can apply the same ratios from Feldon's calculator to figure the dimensions of the fire box, the tunnel under the RF plate, and the exhaust.

Get rid of the angled drop from the top of the FB to the RF plate and have the plate be an extension of the top of the FB. Raise your lower rack accordingly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## smokedstanley

Thank you for your input SmokeJumper. I am thinking 24" for a depth on the smoker. I am using the Yoder Stockton for inspiration, just looking to get more capacity than the yoder.


----------



## smokejumper

Sounds good.

Keep us posted.


----------



## rob sicc

Hi SmokedStanley,

I am considering building an offset smoker (let me rephrase that.  My buddy is planning to build a new smoker for me).  This setup sounds perfect for me.  If you look at my profile picture you will see my current smoker.  I like the layout but I need something much bigger. 

Did you ever build this smoker? If so, did you create a thread here for it with pictures?  I understand better with visuals. 

I would love to see how you built this.


----------



## smokedstanley

Unfortunately, life has put this smoker build on hold. I did build the one in my profile pic.


----------



## rob sicc

Thanks for your reply. 

Is they're anything you can tell me about calculating the size of the fire box? 

I may going back and forth between a smoker and a smokehouse and my biggest question is always,"if I make the smoking chamber "X" then how big does the fire box need to be? And how close must the firebox be to the cooking chamber?

Any help or suggestions are always appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## smokedstanley

I have started the new build. I am going bigger than originally planned. The body will be 105 1/2" long with two sets of 4' racks instead of one

.













20160531_160341.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


















20160531_160350.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jun 1, 2016


----------



## smokedstanley

For currrent build thread please see:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247284/this-years-build-thread#post_1606001


----------

